# هل يوجد دائره كهربائية لقطع الاتصال عن الجوال في المسجد



## abed22 (12 يوليو 2010)

هل يوجد دائره كهربائية لقطع الاتصال عن الجوال في المسجد اثناء الصلاه واين يمكن ان اجدها 
مع الشكر:87:


----------



## * AishA * (12 يوليو 2010)

yes there r many circuits to make interference and distrubance in mobile connection

c the attachment... there r some circuits


----------



## abed22 (15 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maik (15 يوليو 2010)

*دائرة التشويش*

السلام عليكم
دائرة التشويش اكثر من رائعة لقد كانت مشروع تخرجي ولكن المشروع متوقف بسبب قطعتين وهم 
PF08109B
VCO55cl 925-970MHz

لقد بحثت على الانترنت و في جميع امارات دبي ولكن بلا جدوى وانا الان شبة محطم نفسيا لاني سوف اكون مجبر على تغيير المشروع وانقاص درجات مني

اذا كان هناك احد يفيدني اكون سعيد جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## * AishA * (15 يوليو 2010)

abed22 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

u r wellcome :34:


----------



## منى صالح (15 يوليو 2010)

maik قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دائرة التشويش اكثر من رائعة لقد كانت مشروع تخرجي ولكن المشروع متوقف بسبب قطعتين وهم
> pf08109b
> vco55cl 925-970mhz
> ...


طيب ما تجرب تتصل باماكن بيع في مصر مثلا زي
الجمال
النخيلي
وغالبا النخيلي بنلاقي عنده الحاجات اللي مش موجوده في السوق


----------



## العبادي_079 (27 يوليو 2010)

*نعم أخواني يوجد هناك دائرة كهربائية وتدعى Jamming circuit وتقوم بالتشويش على الترددات شبكة الGSM 

1,2 ,وهذه بعض المواقع التي تحتوي على بعض من هذه الدوائر .....

http://jelecom.com/vb/showthread.php?t=299

http://www.circuit-projects.com/rf-radio-frequency-circuits/simple-cell-phone-jammer.html

وهذا بحث ألاكثر من رائع لاحد أخواننا في الاردن

http://www.circuit-projects.com/rf-radio-frequency-circuits/simple-cell-phone-jammer.html

*


----------



## eng.aaw (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .....ايوه الدائره موجوده .... 




maik قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دائرة التشويش اكثر من رائعة لقد كانت مشروع تخرجي ولكن المشروع متوقف بسبب قطعتين وهم
> PF08109B
> VCO55cl 925-970MHz
> ...



للاسف انا برضو كان مشروع التخرج بتاعي نفس الدائره ..... ال VCO مكانتش موجوده في مصر وعملنا اوردر من ديجي كي ... طبعا بعد وصولها التكاليف وصلت بسعر ال VCO مضروبه في 5 مرات !!!
بالنسبه لل PF فده سهل انك تجيبه .... من موبايلات نوكيا زي 3310 من اي محل صيانة موبايل او من سوق قطع غيار الموبايلات .. ممكن تلاقيه باسم تاني بس عموما تسال عن ال PF بتاع النوكيا 3310
بس نصيحه لو لسه شغال في نفس المشروع بلاش ال PF ده عشان النتائج اللي كانت طالعه معانا مش حلوه بسببه لانه شغال في الباند 'E-GSM ,880 MHz to 915 MHz' فمكانش بيفصل الشبكه كويس وبياثر على بعض الشبكات وبعضها لا ... عموما هوا بيعتمد على اللينك اللي عايز ت جام عليه وغالبا بيبقى الداون لينك ... بس احسن حاجه ممكن تستخدمها كبديل هيا BGF944 ...حاول تبص على الداتا شيت بتاعته 

نتائج دايرتنا كانت :86:


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (24 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## مهندس الروافد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد العسافي (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين اخوان على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## amirengineer (29 نوفمبر 2010)

من يريد أي استفسارات في هذا المشروع ...يمكنني المساعده حيث أني عملت فيه و الحمدلله تم بنجاح


----------



## engo-fire (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذة الدائرة


----------



## r_92 (30 يونيو 2013)

eng.aaw قال:


> السلام عليكم .....ايوه الدائره موجوده ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا بشمهندس لو سمحت كنت عايزة اعرف البرنامج اللى عملت بيه السيميوليشن 
لانى مش عارفة اعمل سيميوليشن للدائرة 
ياريت لو حد عنده فكرة عن سيميوليشن الدائرة يقولى


----------



## waleed hassan3 (26 مارس 2015)

amirengineer قال:


> من يريد أي استفسارات في هذا المشروع ...يمكنني المساعده حيث أني عملت فيه و الحمدلله تم بنجاح


ممكن ترسل لنا صورة الدائرة اللي عملتها ..وهل استخدمت ال PF08109B الذي حذر منه malik


----------



## Alterkawi (27 مارس 2015)

*موضوع رائع وطرحة ممتاز*

بصراحة موضوع رائع وطرحة ممتاز ويجب على كل مسجد ان يتزود بهذا النظام لكي لا يكون هناك ازعاج للمصلين من قبل الأشخاص الذين يقومون في بقاء جوالهم مفتوح


----------

